# gutter helmet



## analogmusicman (Feb 4, 2008)

I read somewhere, maybe this forum,how "gutter helmet" is terribly overpriced. just for the heck of it I had them give me an estimate (expected a "jaw dropping" number)
well,their estimate was actually the best one I got. $1000 below Costco's product (Leaf Guard) 
I'm going with them mainly because of their lifetime warrantee and of course the initial cost.
considered Alcoa "leaf relief ",supposedly a very good product, but they just couldn't convince me that it wouldn't clog with all those pine needles around here. at least if "gutter helmet" clogs,they'll fix the clog forever.:thumbsup:

tnx,


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

I would read exactly what is covered by the warranty beforehand.


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

Like AaronB said, read the contract.
What is a lifetime, for example.
If something sounds to good to be true*........


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

Slyfox said:


> Like AaronB said, read the contract.
> What is a lifetime, for example.
> If something sounds to good to be true*........


:no::thumbup:


----------



## analogmusicman (Feb 4, 2008)

yeah,the warrantee is good! funny, but I got the same thing from the "leaf relief" guy when I told him I'm going with "gutter helmet" (except he really denigrated gutter helmet) sensing some "sour grapes" here.:jester:

tnx,


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

analogmusicman said:


> yeah,the warrantee is good! funny, but I got the same thing from the "leaf relief" guy when I told him I'm going with "gutter helmet" (except he really denigrated gutter helmet) sensing some "sour grapes" here.:jester:
> 
> tnx,


Unless he is stating reasons why his system is better, I walk away from salesmen immediately if they start trashing the competition, no matter the pricing.

This is not the same as stating the reasons I prefer my systems.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

analogmusicman said:


> I read somewhere, maybe this forum,how "gutter helmet" is terribly overpriced. just for the heck of it I had them give me an estimate (expected a "jaw dropping" number)
> well,their estimate was actually the best one I got. $1000 below Costco's product (Leaf Guard)
> I'm going with them mainly because of their lifetime warrantee and of course the initial cost.
> considered Alcoa "leaf relief ",supposedly a very good product, but they just couldn't convince me that it wouldn't clog with all those pine needles around here. at least if "gutter helmet" clogs,they'll fix the clog forever.:thumbsup:
> ...


You live in an area that gets a lot of snow. Have you considered what will happen when leaf season ends and snow season starts?

I've seen ads where these gutter helmets have a heat option.


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

analogmusicman said:


> yeah,the warrantee is good! funny, but I got the same thing from the "leaf relief" guy when I told him I'm going with "gutter helmet" (except he really denigrated gutter helmet) sensing some "sour grapes" here.:jester:
> 
> tnx,


No sorry grapes on my part Sir, I have installed a few after the home owners asking me about it, but I don't install or sale gutter protection of any type on a regular basis.

A life time for a 'life time' shingle roof is any where from 20 years too 50 years, sometimes it covers both material and installation workmanship, some times it don't, etc.
So is a life time warranty for the gutter helmet 5, 10, 20 years?
Will it cover workmanship and material?

100% of all gutter protection will clog up eventually, it's a scientific fact,
the only question is how long will it take.



AaronB said:


> Unless he is stating reasons why his system is better, I walk away from salesmen immediately if they start trashing the competition, no matter the pricing.
> 
> This is not the same as stating the reasons I prefer my systems.


I agree 100%, I try my best to leave my competition out of my business only breaking the rule if I'm asked direct questions about some one.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Oct 6, 2009)

I am quite surprised leaf relief was more expensive than the gutter helmet. I only use leaf relief now after trying many different types of gutter guard systems out. You can not see that its there and it works efficiently.

Also, I will never directly say anything bad about other competition. If I am asked I will either say "I havent heard anything good about them" or "I wouldnt feel comfortable with them doing my roof from things Ive heard from other homeowners". As a matter of fact, I often refer other companys to homeownes to get referrals from (because they offer the same things I do but have a much larger overhead and are thus a lot more expensive.)


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

The gutter helmet systems I have seen keep EVERYTHING out of the gutter, including the rain water. If it's more than a drizzle, the rain shoots right over it.

IMO, the screens are the only thing that works, unless you have anything besides just regular big leaves. They all will clog eventually. It's easiest to clean an open gutter. It's just normal maintenance.


----------



## ews (May 12, 2010)

One of my best friends, Matt, has the whole Gutter Helmet franchise in Alaska.

I helped him install one of these in Eagle River in the summer of 2009 (I exchanged labor for a six pack lol)

Anyway, this buy far is the best product out there. It totally protects your gutters AND makes the house look 10x more aesthetically pleasing. You can get them in almost any color you want. These particular ones we installed were forest green.

As for the snow, in colder places, they run heat tape in them so all the snow melts in the gutters and downspout. The only problem is that water is coming out in the winter and you have a sheet of ice at the bottom of it so you will have too chip away at it from time to time.

The warranty is awesome as well. I thought about investing in the whole Gutter Helmet business b/c I thought it was so cool but I want to keep any DIY project for fun and not make it a job. I have enough of those:huh:


----------



## pompidoi (May 13, 2011)

even though this may be an old topic, I'd still give my 2 cents lol... I invested in the covers from Hallett, so far it's doing fine in the past 3 years. I spent about $1.20 per foot so it's cheap but it's worth it.


----------



## jeffwinger (May 24, 2011)

Gutter guards will eventually clog if it is not maintained regularly. Gutter cover does not take away the cleaning entirely but it only suppose to keep it to a minimum. I used those solid-type gutter guards by Hallet. It does not only keep the leaves out but it also prevents clogg and ice damns. If you know what type of gutter cover that fits in your surrounding , then those will last for a long long time.


----------

